# Some NFL Action: Redskins Lose. Again. (Pic Heavy)



## Hof8231 (Sep 23, 2013)

Got a chance to sit in the "dream seats" section at the game yesterday vs Detroit. Well let me just say, the term" dream seats" doesn't even begin to describe the awesomeness. Well to start off, the seats behind the end zones at FedEx Field are RIGHT behind the back of the end zone, which is nice, since I'm still a damn amateur. Also, the wall is LOW and the real photographers on the field knelt in front of my exact spot for a lot of the game so I imagine their vantage point is very similar to mine lol.

But anyway, to the pictures. I know this is is a lot, but I'm not looking for extensive C&C on every one of them by any means, this is more just to share some of my work with you guys and show you where I'm currently at as a photographer. Comment if you want, critique if you'd like, or just enjoy the pictures (if the pictures are enjoyable that is lol)

Pictures were taken with a 1D X and a Sigma 120-300 f/2.8 (absolutely love this lens)

1.



BA8A0644 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

2.



BA8A0641 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

3.



F05V2568 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

4.



F05V2588 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

5.



F05V2603 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

6.



F05V2684 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

7.



F05V2712 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

8.



F05V2691 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

9.



F05V2719 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

10.



F05V2724 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

11.



F05V2743 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

12.



F05V2841 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

13.



F05V2586 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

14.



F05V2775 by SteveH8231, on Flickr

15.



F05V2782 Flag by SteveH8231, on Flickr

Hope you guys (and gals) like them! I'm so happy football is back!


----------



## MSnowy (Sep 23, 2013)

Nice set.


----------



## Juga (Sep 23, 2013)

Very nice...BTW I am a HUGE Skins fan. HTTR!!!


----------



## Juga (Sep 23, 2013)

Also, was the 5D3 not enough for you?


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 23, 2013)

Really enjoyed this set.  Thank you for sharing.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## Zyr55 (Sep 24, 2013)

How are you able to bring a DSLR to an NFL game? I was told any cameras with interchangeable lens or lens longer than 3 inches are not allowed.


----------



## manicmike (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm kind of surprised you got in with that big of a lens. 

Nice job.


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 24, 2013)

MSnowy said:


> Nice set.



Thank you very much!



Juga said:


> Very nice...BTW I am a HUGE Skins fan. HTTR!!!



Thanks! And this will probably make you hate me...but I'm a Cowboys fan. Sorry :/ FedEX field is effing gorgeous though, I must say!



Juga said:


> Also, was the 5D3 not enough for you?



Honestly I'm really trying to get into sport photography as more than just a hobby and I had made some smart (if it's possible) bets in AC that left me with a great deal of extra money. I loved the 5D3, but the frame rate really held me back I feel.



JacaRanda said:


> Really enjoyed this set.  Thank you for sharing.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum



Always happy to share! Thanks for taking the time to look and comment!



Zyr55 said:


> How are you able to bring a DSLR to an NFL game? I was told any cameras with interchangeable lens or lens longer than 3 inches are not allowed.



I checked the camera policy for FedEx field and all it said was cameras were allowed at games, as long as they're brought in those clear bags they're making people use this year.



manicmike said:


> I'm kind of surprised you got in with that big of a lens.
> 
> Nice job.



Thanks! And yeah I don't know how, but I've gotten into 2 Phillies games, a Temple football game, a Rutgers football game, and this Redskins game with the lens without them even batting an eye, yet I couldn't get into a Flyers pre season game with my dad's 70-300 DO. Don't know how to explain it. I guess maybe it just depends on the ticket-taker you choose and their mood that day?


----------



## sm4him (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm also surprised you got into the stadium with that setup. Our *college* stadium won't even let you in with an interchangeable-lens style camera.

Nice set though.
Man, I'd give ANYthing to be allowed to shoot an NFL game from that close, even if I had to do it with my existing equipment.

And by ANYthing, I mean anything except for spending massive amounts of money, or doing anything tremendously time-consuming or troublesome, or even unenjoyable.
Okay, what I really mean is that I wish the opportunity to shoot an NFL game from that close would just drop in my lap. :lmao:

I love football with a passion!!!  Football season is the absolute BEST time of the year.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 24, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> Juga said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice...BTW I am a HUGE Skins fan. HTTR!!!
> ...



Oh, I'm so sorry. For the both of you. :lmao:

#1: Tennessee Titans
#2: Atlanta Falcons (truth be told, they're right on the EDGE of being my favorite team, because I've loved them for much longer. They were the first pro team I cheered for when I started watching, back in the early 70s, when they were Awful, with a capital A.
#3: Peyton Manning's team.   Currently the Broncos, but I'd ditch them just like I did the Colts if they ever let go of Peyton.


----------



## runnah (Sep 24, 2013)

I am a fan of a certain new england team that is currently 3-0.


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 24, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I'm also surprised you got into the stadium with that setup. Our *college* stadium won't even let you in with an interchangeable-lens style camera.
> 
> Nice set though.
> Man, I'd give ANYthing to be allowed to shoot an NFL game from that close, even if I had to do it with my existing equipment.
> ...



Truth. Nothing better than spending all day Sunday watching football!



sm4him said:


> Hof8231 said:
> 
> 
> > Juga said:
> ...



I respect all three of those choices. I enjoy watching both the Titans and the Falcons. Manning...he's just unreal. Watching him is like watching a surgeon at work. His game last night against Oakland was ridiculous. Him, Thomas, Decker, and Welker are just straight unfair haha


----------



## leeroix (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice! I get to shoot skins at Oakland this weekend


----------



## badrano (Sep 24, 2013)

Nice pics!

Sounds like one would need to be somehow an authorized photographer with the NFL/MLB, etc in order to "officially" get in with a long lens.  I would have never thought to check the "rules" on the type and size of camera before going to a sporting event.  I guess it may have to do with all that copyright stuff.

I went to a Camden River Sharks game and brought my 70-300.  They didn't even ask to search my bag.  Yet again, it is the Minor leagues.

Maybe the ticket taker didn't know much about camera's, except for the one at the Flyer's game


----------



## Juga (Sep 24, 2013)

Screw the Cowboys! Hahaha


----------



## Braineack (Sep 24, 2013)

Zyr55 said:


> How are you able to bring a DSLR to an NFL game? I was told any cameras with interchangeable lens or lens longer than 3 inches are not allowed.



then you didn't go to fedex fields website and actually learn that:



> [h=6]Cameras[/h]Still cameras, digital cameras and handheld video cameras are permitted at sporting events. Guests may not reproduce any shots for any commercial use without the written permission of the Redskins. For concerts, still cameras, digital cameras, video cameras and audio recording devices are not permitted.


----------



## alexzobi (Sep 25, 2013)

Hof8231 said:


> Honestly I'm really trying to get into sport photography as more than just a hobby and I had made some smart (if it's possible) bets in AC that left me with a great deal of extra money. I loved the 5D3, but the frame rate really held me back I feel.



I'm located in Philly too. Don't suppose you're getting rid of that 5d mark 3?


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 25, 2013)

alexzobi said:


> Hof8231 said:
> 
> 
> > Honestly I'm really trying to get into sport photography as more than just a hobby and I had made some smart (if it's possible) bets in AC that left me with a great deal of extra money. I loved the 5D3, but the frame rate really held me back I feel.
> ...



The auction LITERALLY just ended on eBay. Sorry, damn I probably should have came here first :/


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 26, 2013)

Great series of action.  I like the back shot of Stafford, it's one that doesn't require a face to work.


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 27, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> Great series of action.  I like the back shot of Stafford, it's one that doesn't require a face to work.



Thank you! Yeah I love those shots. I try my best to get at least one of those kind of shots every game.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Sep 27, 2013)

It's along the same lines as the shots of place kickers from behind, I always try and get one, it's just a nice angle especially when the light is nice.


----------



## Hof8231 (Sep 27, 2013)

imagemaker46 said:


> It's along the same lines as the shots of place kickers from behind, I always try and get one, it's just a nice angle especially when the light is nice.



Agreed. Also, if I'm on the sideline (well, in the seats on the sideline since I'm not with press haha) I like to get one of a WR screen coming my way where the ball's coming at him and the WR's in focus but the QB's not. I usually end up screwing up and getting the QB in focus...which still doesn't look awful in my opinion.


----------

